# FBAR question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Here we have accounts,checking and savings with the same account numbers.Do I combine the totals of both types and list as one on the form?
Do you have to put a life insurance policy on it.I have one which is tied into my morgage and is only payable if one of us dies,it pays off the remaining morgage,you don't receive any cash.
I have to do 6 years worth do I just use the form on the internet (you just type in what year it is on the top)or do I have to fine the exact form for the year I'm doing?

thanks again.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If the accounts all have the same number, then just combine the totals and indicate that.

I personally wouldn't put the mortgage insurance on the FBAR form, as it appears to be a part of the mortgage itself. (If you don't die before paying off the mortgage, I assume you get nothing from the policy - therefore it has no real value until it is activated.)

Just use the form on the IRS website and fill in the year as necessary. The form has changed a little bit each year, but the prior versions of the form aren't available anymore. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes thats how the insurance works,I've been waiting for the wife to put it to the test but !!.
Thanks again for the info.

Bernie



Bevdeforges said:


> If the accounts all have the same number, then just combine the totals and indicate that.
> 
> I personally wouldn't put the mortgage insurance on the FBAR form, as it appears to be a part of the mortgage itself. (If you don't die before paying off the mortgage, I assume you get nothing from the policy - therefore it has no real value until it is activated.)
> 
> ...


----------

